# Ultegra 6620 Pedals (Silver or Gray Finish)



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm probably going to go with the 6620 pedals which come in two different finishes, a silver and a gray. The gray looks like a coating or anodized finish. The silver may be polished stainless or a chrome plating. Because pedals take a beating I'm thinking the gray may scratch up pretty easily. Does anyone have any experience with these pedals? Is the silver a plated metal or a polished stainless? Thanks S1


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

The silver version are clear anodized over polished aluminum. The gray pedals are also anodized just with a gray dye in the mix. The silver will probably show scratches less than the grey but there will be no difference in scratch resistance.


----------

